# Crystal River Bonefish



## messier69

I would have never of believed this if I didn't see it with my own eyes. You just have to love the fishing surprises tropical weather brings.

At the bottom of the report:

http://www.floridafishingadventures.com/reports/119


----------



## anytide

wow.........


----------



## fsae99

3-4 years back I caught a bone fish off Red Bank reef 5 miles out of Suwannee.


----------



## cutrunner

Its a little known fact, but there are many different "species/varietys" of bonefish.
The keys and Bahamas have the big bonefish that like the shallower water, but many other species like deeper water and are smaller than the big bonefish that frequent the keys.
We have bonefish here in stuart, but youll never catch them on a flat.
Only in the channels. It kinda takes the whole "fun element" out of it..


----------



## docgreen9

Wow I saw that fish this weekend but thought it was a Lady .. LOL


----------

